# Grim Reaper Razorcut 100gr



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone using these? Thoughts?

I purchased a pack of these yesterday after seeing tons of positive reviews on them. However, I shoot a Mathews Monster and wondered if anyone has shot these with a high speed bow(over 300fps). They don't use any kind of O Ring or rubber band to hold the blades in place during flight.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Grim Reaper*

While my current bow isn't quite pushing 300 FPS (Drenalin, #27, 70 draw weight - 350 gr arrow)...these things are great. I was tunred onto them last year after I lost a really nice buck as a result of the 2 blades rages not functioning propoerly. I downed two deer with these last year and both only ran 100 yards max. I have a few friends at the local pro shop that shoot bows well over 300 FPS and these work like a gem for them also. YOu may want to try Slick Tricks if these don't float your boat. I have been hearing a lot of great things about those broadheads too.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot them & I'm shooting in the 340 range. I shoot the razor tip & not the razor cut but they have performed awesome for me. I'll not shoot anything else as long as they are making the Grim Reapers. JMHO


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*yep*

i use them exclusively. i dont know about the speed, but i know that they lock open and also shoot as a "fixed blade". i shot a turkey at 31 yards with one open, thru blind netting and hit right where i held, i use the razor tip, not the razor cut as the razor cut's fly 2 inches left at 40 yards, but otherwise are the same for me.... hope this helps


----------



## bigbuckdown1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

Another question for these heads......

Today I was shooting into my target(layered foam from Bass Pro Shops) and when I went to pull the head from the target the blades were still in the "locked" position and not deployed. At first I thought that since the target stops this head so suddenly(and my arrow was sticking out the back side of the layered target) that the quick stop forced the blades back into the "locked position". 

Any thoughts around this?


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

When they penetrate the target they will pop closed because it releases the tension on the blades so fast.


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> Another question for these heads......
> 
> Today I was shooting into my target(layered foam from Bass Pro Shops) and when I went to pull the head from the target the blades were still in the "locked" position and not deployed. At first I thought that since the target stops this head so suddenly(and my arrow was sticking out the back side of the layered target) that the quick stop forced the blades back into the "locked position".
> 
> Any thoughts around this?


Mine did the same thing and i thought ''what a piece of crap'' then i hit a very worn out spot the arrow blew right threw and the blades where open. Asked the guy that recomended them and he said the same thing about them closing when they stop suddunly.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*if you dont believe????*

If you dont believe they are opening, tape a piece of paper to the back of the target and you will see that they are open when they are going thru the target and then shut when the arrow stops, i had the same issue except i had a brand new target so i could see the slits in the foam.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

fxwg85 said:


> Mine did the same thing and i thought ''what a piece of crap'' then i hit a very worn out spot the arrow blew right threw and the blades where open. Asked the guy that recomended them and he said the same thing about them closing when they stop suddunly.


the grim reaper website has a video that demostrates this very clearly. the arrow blows through ballistic gel and when it stops the blades snap shut. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZOnwNS_cPw about half way through enjoy


----------



## Kuipdog (Aug 21, 2009)

I use them and love them. I shot a doe last fall and I spined her. the arrow cought her front shoulder went up and went through the shoulder blade and you could see where the blades were open when the went through. One blade sliced right through her spine and dropped her where she stood. I was impressed. She was standing broadside to me and turned to face me as I shot. I saw the hit and was thinking I was in for a long tracking job, boy was I wrong. I like how they perform and would not hesitate telling someone to use them.
Kuipdog


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dont worry about the blades being closed when you pulled the arrow. When these heads pass through a target or animal they snap shut from the inertia of the arrow suddenly stopping or slowing down at a rapid pace. Great heads, I've seen numerous tests and they were the best penetrating head out of the bunch every time. I'll have a quiver full this year.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Jan 25, 2009)

well my brother shot an elk with these opening morning at 17 yards. it but through the rib on entrance blew through heart and lungs and cut through the rib an blew threw the offside shoulder blade . Other then the blood on the head you could not tell it had been shot through an animal. That is two ribs and a shoulder blade of an elk without a mark on the head. I will try to get some pics posted of the heart, ribs and shoulder blade. So when we got home i took my broadheads (tekan II) and shot through the good shoulder blade. And it broke a blade off. so i took them back to cabelas and will be shooting the grimreapers now as well


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Mtn. Runner said:


> well my brother shot an elk with these opening morning at 17 yards. it but through the rib on entrance blew through heart and lungs and cut through the rib an blew threw the offside shoulder blade . Other then the blood on the head you could not tell it had been shot through an animal. That is two ribs and a shoulder blade of an elk without a mark on the head. I will try to get some pics posted of the heart, ribs and shoulder blade. So when we got home i took my broadheads (tekan II) and shot through the good shoulder blade. And it broke a blade off. so i took them back to cabelas and will be shooting the grimreapers now as well


Good choice, Grim Reapers are one of the only mechanical heads I'd consider elk hunting with, well and the Rocky Mountain Snypers. 
I know Aero63 on here shafted a big cow elk with a Grim Reaper the other day...I think she checked out pretty fast after he zipped one through her.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah he only made it 50 yards and called it quits


----------

